# Who is your musical idol(s)?



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Everyone has at least one. So tell us, who do you idolize in music?

For me, Joshua Homme (frontman of Queens of the Stone Age, lead guitarist of Kyuss, drummer for Eagles of Death Metal) is my hero.

Edit: Reason is because he is such a badass demeanor, can play guitar, drums, sing, and he has the most amazing falsetto voice ever.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 19, 2009)

Freddie Mercury ^^

He's proven that no matter where your from, what your oriention and education, you can become a world famous singer with a band that should never of been ... if Zanzibar didn't host it's 1st free election, causing a revolt and the Bulsara's to flee to England ... thus the magical road that Freddie took to become a singer....


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> Freddie Mercury ^^
> 
> He's proven that no matter where your from, what your oriention and education, you can become a world famous singer with a band that should never of been ... if Zanzibar didn't host it's 1st free election, causing a revolt and the Bulsara's to flee to England ... thus the magical road that Freddie took to become a singer....


 
he's a beast indeed.  He and Rob Halford of Judas Priest are immortal proof that orientation doesn't matter. Queen definitely made a huge mark in the industry. R.I.P.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 21, 2009)

Nobuo Uematsu ^_^ 

Plan to meet him... one day >.>


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a few.

Johnny Cash
Great singer, songwriter, and was an all around good guy





Jim (Reverend Horton) Heath
Brilliant guitarist and just plain funny





Elvis Presley
That voice!





Alice Cooper
Showmanship!





Mark Wood (Lead violin, Trans Siberian Orchestra)
Brilliant violinist and a super nice guy. I actually got to meet him and he complimented my musicianship ^^


----------



## Eleziek (Jun 21, 2009)

Michael Tilson Thomas

He has inspired me quite a bit in developing a unique style of conducting, and is quite a phenomenal musician.


----------



## Sage (Jun 21, 2009)

Trent Reznor, by far. Or Pat Metheny. Probably a tie between the two.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 21, 2009)

mofoing Zach Hill




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwM0o7CRERg


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jun 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> mofoing Zach Hill
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwM0o7CRERg




Holy crap.

That just blew my mind. Not really my style, but sick nonetheless.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

Guitar:
Jeff Beck

Bass:
James Jamerson

Songwriting:
Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)

Singing/being a front man:
Jack White


----------

